# Future wade fishermen



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Took this picture a few years ago with my Cannon AE-1 before I went digital. It is one of my favorite pictures of the kids.


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

I see why it is your favorite. I have a 8 year old son and a four year old daughter, I can see them in the same scerino.


Great pic!!!!


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

2 Cool, Pod. I can just imagine your little girl thinking ... "Here, fishy, fishy"


----------

